# Power pole micro remote



## Hoang (Jul 27, 2018)

My fob remote died all the sudden after a few years of use from moisture getting onto the PCB board. Emailed power pole and they sent a new one out right away no questions asked...


----------



## Rwhellmer (Jul 11, 2017)

Hoang said:


> My fob remote died all the sudden after a few years of use from moisture getting onto the PCB board. Emailed power pole and they sent a new one out right away no questions asked...


Good to know, thank you! I’m just bummed it only worked for 1.5 trips out. Hopefully it’s nothing that will happen frequently


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Call their Tech Support and they will take care of you promptly. I know because I’ve had problems 5 times now... it’s great that they have the fantastic customer support but it’s getting tiresome having to use it repeatedly...


----------



## Rwhellmer (Jul 11, 2017)

MAK said:


> Call their Tech Support and they will take care of you promptly. I know because I’ve had problems 5 times now... it’s great that they have the fantastic customer support but it’s getting tiresome having to use it repeatedly...


Sweet will do!


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

May be the batteries.


----------



## Rwhellmer (Jul 11, 2017)

finbully said:


> May be the batteries.


I thought about that but what are the odds both would die at the exact same time


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Rwhellmer said:


> Sweet will do!


This last problem started when I was out this past Tuesday morning. I called them that afternoon and they gave me an RMA. Got it to the post office right before close. Received replacement already this afternoon...
I hate that I’ve had so many issues but you can’t beat their no BS customer service.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Call PowerPole customer service first, ask questions later!


----------

